# What plants do you use with Malawi cichlids



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

What plants do you use with Malawi cichlids? I know about java fern, and anubias barteri. Anything else that has worked for you when planting for a Malawi Cichlid tank? Which are appropriate for mbuna, haplochromines, and peacocks?

Thanks


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

So far I've only been able to keep java ferns, mbuna are very hard on plants. Mine like to chew up anything green including java fern, so I grow replacements in my loach tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Try this topic.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ryptocorne


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Haps and peacocks anything goes. Tang carnivores too. Someday I'm going to achieve a tank like Fogelhund's with mbuna, but no luck so far, LOL.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck, a planted aquarium is something extra nice looking...wonder if I can train future fish I will own to mind their manners :lol:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

val is common to the lakes, provides good fry cover as well


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

what's val?


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=173035&highlight=cryptocorne

Vallisneria, look at Fogelhund's pictures on the above thread


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I have found the common synthetic plant to work well for me. It is from the genus 'LFS Plasteec' , sometimes also known as 'LFS silk variety' and can be found in a array of colors, textures and sizes. And the best part is most of them are very affordable, can appear to look genuine, and have a very long life span, provided you give it the proper care.... burying it the right depth so as not to expose it's base, a periodic rinsing to take off excess algae growth, and most importantly avoiding at ALL costs poor specimens such as the Neon variety(Neon Pink, Blue, Green, Orange, Red, etc).... it really is important as it can cause an overall cheesy look to your tank, at least when housed with Mbuna. Other species may vary.

I hope this has helped!


----------

